# Longest MINI Jump - The story



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Professional rally driver Guerlain Chicherit attempts an insane car jump, over 101 meters (332 feet), in a 1000 horsepower, 4 wheel drive Mini. This jump was Chicherit's attempt to beat the record for the longest ramp car jump. While the end result was not what he had hoped and prepared for, the video from GoPro clearly captures the drivers experience as things go wrong, and it's amazing how calm he remains.

_It was a record of one man confronting his own morality, and ultimately experiencing a moment of what we can only describe as grace._

http://youtu.be/HWOANXNGrZc


----------

